# Rock64



## balanga (Dec 11, 2017)

Just came across the Rock64 

Anyone tried installing FreeBSD on one of these? Seems to be a lot better than an RPi3 for about the same money...


----------



## ebike (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi,

Did you get any info on this? 
I have that board. I tried the Pine64 image on it, but it does not boot, I guess someone will have to create a new image for it.

Devs?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2018)

ebike said:


> I guess someone will have to create a new image for it.


You can try building your own images using Crochet. I don't see a config for this specific board but it should be relatively easy to create your own.


----------



## ebike (Feb 14, 2018)

SirDice said:


> You can try building your own images using Crochet. I don't see a config for this specific board but it should be relatively easy to create your own.



Thanks ... but I don't know enough of the differences between Pine64 board and the Rock64 board to adapt the script for the Pine64 board to the Rock64.
... so "relatively easy" becomes "very hard"


----------



## daviddpd (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a Pine64 and Brad's builds at http://www.raspbsd.org/pine64.html  work out of the box.

I just got two Rock64's ... but haven't gotten them to boot FreeBSD.   I'm installed pine's linux on a card ... it has a while partition table :


```
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.9 GB    disk3
   1:           Linux Filesystem                         4.1 MB     disk3s1
   2:           Linux Filesystem                         65.5 KB    disk3s2
   3:           Linux Filesystem                         4.2 MB     disk3s3
   4:           Linux Filesystem                         4.2 MB     disk3s4
   5:           Linux Filesystem                         4.2 MB     disk3s5
   6:       Microsoft Basic Data boot                    117.4 MB   disk3s6
   7:           Linux Filesystem                         1.1 GB     disk3s7

> ls -l /Volumes/boot/
total 21162
-rwxrwxrwx  1 dpd  staff  18128904 Jul 31  2017 Image*
-rwxrwxrwx  1 dpd  staff     40801 Jul 31  2017 dtb*
drwxrwxrwx  1 dpd  staff      2048 Jul 31  2017 extlinux/
-rwxrwxrwx  1 dpd  staff   3494500 Jul 31  2017 initrd.img*
```

It looks like the boot loader, pretty sure it's U-boot ... and p6 looks like EFI  (file listing above) but has the linux kernel and initrd ... was trying to see if I could shim in FreeBSD ... but looks like U-boot is loading the kernel directly ... would have been cool if it was chain loading BOOT EFI.


----------



## ronaldlees (Feb 24, 2018)

Rockchip RK3399 (in Odroid N1), RK3328 (in Rock64).

I am interested in this also, as the Odroid-N1 boards due out in March are using the RK3399.  That chip looks to be much more promising for a FreeBSD build than the Odroid XU4, which is Samsung Exynos chip based.


----------



## cynosure (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi,

We are one step closer:
github


----------



## daviddpd (Mar 31, 2018)

cynosure said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are one step closer:
> github



Kernel support - but need some U-boot/bootloader support or hints on how to get started.  Have two or three ROCK64's (got them a while go, forgot how many I purchased).   Willing to test.  Would like to get these up and running.   Still can't find an affordable small HDMI 2.0 / 4k @ 60Hz Intel platform.

Like I've told many ... ARM is the future.


----------



## ronaldlees (Apr 1, 2018)

daviddpd said:


> Like I've told many ... ARM is the future.



For now it is.  I use the Odroid XU series boards for video. There's no usable 4k on them but I usually run home movies at 720p, and it's fine with that on Gentoo.  The C2 model (from the same folks) - does do 4k I think.  Unfortunately the XU series does not run on FreeBSD due to the Samsung Exynos SoC they use.  There is a very nascent XU3 NetBSD kernel - but work seems to have stopped.

The next iteration of the XU series will be the N1, which will replace it and run a 64 bit Rockchip (but a slightly more recent chip than the one in your devices).  So, since support has already started, I'm hopeful I can see an N1/FreeBSD setup in the future.

ARM seems to have so many advantages for me.  I boot the Gentoo system in ten or fifteen seconds, and dread having to boot the old beast AMD, which takes forever.  But, something new always comes along.  The RiscV architecture may produce some alternatives, once it gets going.


----------



## daviddpd (Apr 22, 2018)

hmmm ... https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/search?utf8=✓&q=RK3328&type=


----------



## cynosure (May 20, 2018)

Netbooting HEAD works for me with some hacks, thanks to *@evadot*. I'm a noob in this field, so please don't blame me if something not accurate or I did something wrong.  Currently I have login, networking works good, and it seems everything will work fine after some minor patching and fixing. But now it is unstable yet for me, trying to debug why it freezes all the time, for example after running top, exiting then rerunning it, it freezes the board.

First you will need ayufan's u-boot flashed to SPI from here: *ayufan's releases* - look for the file *u-boot-flash-spi-rock64.img.xz* and follow instructions from here: *Flash the SPI*.
I rebuilt u-boot to remove all other boot targets like PXE and USB, but it's optional.
Next you need to patch FreeBSD HEAD from here: *evadot's dwc patch*.
Crosscompile to arm64/aarch64 and install it to a folder where you can set up your nfs root. Set up nfs, tftpd, dhcpd. In the dhcpd config you have to set up serving loader.efi.
Don't forget to copy the dtb file where u-boot looks for it, somewhere in boot\dtb\rockchip. You can get the dtb from ayufan's releases.
Also I had to insert an empty pendrive or microsd to the board. Without it, after u-boot downloads the loader.efi and starts it, it fails with an error getting back the u-boot console.
As I wrote, it's a bit hacky yet. After that you should be able to boot Rock64.

Later I'll try to clean up the process and write somewhere a post about it with step-by-step guide if needed. I don't remember exactly what's missing to boot from eMMC/microsd, but something u-boot specific if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 15, 2018)

cynosure
Which version of the Rock64 do you have? I'm eager to test FreeBSD on my board. It would be really great if you could write a tutorial  I already played around with Linux and OpenBSD on the board but I'm rather new to FreeBSD crosscompiling. I see "dwc_rk" was recently added to the kernel config. So is the patch still required?
Can you say what does work and what not? Like hdmi, USB ...


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Jun 16, 2018)

This board interests me greatly.  The Rockchip seems to have FULLY open specifications, whereas the VC4 in the PI is not a truly open and publicly documented device.  I think I need to get one of these and run it through its paces.


----------



## cynosure (Jun 17, 2018)

Magenta said:


> cynosure
> Which version of the Rock64 do you have? I'm eager to test FreeBSD on my board. It would be really great if you could write a tutorial  I already played around with Linux and OpenBSD on the board but I'm rather new to FreeBSD crosscompiling. I see "dwc_rk" was recently added to the kernel config. So is the patch still required?
> Can you say what does work and what not? Like hdmi, USB ...



My board is the Rock64 v2.0 with 4GiB RAM. The dwc_rk is the GbE driver, it also needs some tweaks but it works. Because of the hangs, I didn't tested performance on it yet, but since I built the last image a lot of fixes was made by *@evadot* . You should follow his work if you want to track the process.

I use it on serial console only, I'll check HDMI later. Some info to check about this topic is in this *thread* about Mali-450 support and efifb.

In the other hand, the kernel recognized my SD card, so now I try to "hand make" an image for it first. If it works and boots, I'll check if I can set up a crochet board configuration. I'm sure there will be u-boot and other issues but I hope nothing serious. The crochet build would be a super easy way for everyone, but anyway I'll try to make a tutorial for netbooting, it will probably interests others too.



tempest766 said:


> This board interests me greatly.  The Rockchip seems to have FULLY open specifications, whereas the VC4 in the PI is not a truly open and publicly documented device.  I think I need to get one of these and run it through its paces.



The RockPro64 is only $25 more expensive than the Rock64 (comparing the 4GiB versions), and much better in most ways. But at the moment it have close to zero support on FreeBSD, first boards will be shipped on July only. So if you go that way, you have to wait and/or work on it.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 29, 2018)

cynosure

I also got tftp boot working so far. The native ethernet connection works for gbit but i can't push any package out on 100baseTX. You were talking about some tweaks, were those related to 100baseTX or  other  issues with the older version of the driver back then?


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Jul 1, 2018)

the holy grail for me on any of these embedded project boards is USB boot of a ramdisk based OS, where some USB stick is reserved for persistent storage.

Actually, to clarify "FAST BOOT RAMDISK OS"


----------



## Magenta (Jul 1, 2018)

The current u-boot version from ayufan which supports netbooting also supports USB booting, though I did not test USB boot personally.


----------



## wis (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest "u-boot-flash-spi-rock64.img.xz" image is found here: https://github.com/ayufan-rock64/linux-u-boot/releases. As of today, that would be 2017.09-rockchip-ayufan-1025-g482cd6ec8b.


----------



## ronaldlees (Aug 24, 2018)

cynosure said:


> The RockPro64 is only $25 more expensive than the Rock64 (comparing the 4GiB versions), and much better in most ways. But at the moment it have close to zero support on FreeBSD, first boards will be shipped on July only. So if you go that way, you have to wait and/or work on it.



If you subscribe to the FreeBSD ARM mailing list, you'll see that they have the RockPro64 working now - in limited form - it boots to multiuser.


----------



## hazz (Jul 10, 2019)

After 1 year is there any news?I got the rockpro68 but I'm stuck at Linux stuff.


----------



## ucomp (Jul 10, 2019)

on Rock64 I`m able to boot OpenBSD(with a special u-boot-command) & NetBSD(without special command) from SD-card/USB-Stick***  .
I didn't try the netboot-thing for FreeBSD yet, FreeBSD hangs on boot from SD/USB @ loader.efi.
All 3 BSDs don`t support HDMI on Rock64 but I have no problems to access an X-GUI via VNC , if needed.
--
*** OpenBSD has problems with USB


----------



## ucomp (Jul 10, 2019)

hazz said:


> ... stuck at Linux....


----------



## hazz (Jul 11, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## YuryG (Jul 26, 2019)

daviddpd said:


> Like I've told many ... ARM is the future.


But, for some reason, time lag for that future to come becomes longer and longer. As hardware (no user devices like Pinebook Pro are real for now), also software. Consumer part is taken by closed Google-products and alikes. Someone's disappointed. Promises were more interesting


----------



## ucomp (Sep 27, 2019)

```
sudo minicom  -D /dev/ttyAMA0 -b 1500000 8N1


Willkommen zu minicom 2.7

Optionen: I18n
Übersetzt am Apr 22 2017, 09:14:19.
Port /dev/ttyAMA0, 08:13:05

Drücken Sie CTRL-A  Z für Hilfe zu speziellen Tasten
ÿÿÿþþüÿþüÿþþÿüðþüà€DDR version 1.13 20180428
ID:0x805 Y
In
LPDDR3
786MHz
Bus Width=32 Col=11 Bank=8 Row=15/15 CS=2 Die Bus-Width=32 Size=4096MB
ddrconfig:7
OUT

U-Boot SPL 2017.09-rockchip-ayufan-1065-g95f6152134 (Aug 26 2019 - 12:40:32)
board_init_sdmmc_pwr_en
setup_ddr_param  1
booted from SPI flash
Trying to boot from SPI
NOTICE:  BL31: v1.3(debug):9d3f591
NOTICE:  BL31: Built : 14:39:02, Jan 17 2018                                   
NOTICE:  BL31:Rockchip release version: v1.3                                   
INFO:    ARM GICv2 driver initialized                                           
INFO:    Using opteed sec cpu_context!                                         
INFO:    boot cpu mask: 1                                                       
INFO:    plat_rockchip_pmu_init: pd status 0xe                                 
INFO:    BL31: Initializing runtime services                                   
WARNING: No OPTEE provided by BL2 boot loader, Booting device without OPTEE
iniK
ERROR:   Error initializing runtime service opteed_fast                         
INFO:    BL31: Preparing for EL3 exit to normal world                           
INFO:    Entry point address = 0x200000                                         
INFO:    SPSR = 0x3c9                                                           


U-Boot 2017.09-rockchip-ayufan-1065-g95f6152134 (Aug 26 2019 - 12:41:04
+0000) 

Model: Pine64 Rock64                                                           
DRAM:  4 GiB                                                                   
MMC:   rksdmmc@ff520000: 0, rksdmmc@ff500000: 1                                 
SF: Detected gd25q128 with page size 256 Bytes, erase size 4 KiB, total 16
MiB 
*** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment                               

In:    serial@ff130000                                                         
Out:   serial@ff130000                                                         
Err:   serial@ff130000                                                         
Model: Pine64 Rock64                                                           
misc_init_r                                                                     
  Reading loader env vars from /efi/freebsd/loader.env                         
etting currdev to disk0:                                                       
reeBSD/arm64 EFI loader, Revision 1.1                                           
Fri Sep 20 05:47:33 UTC 2019 root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org)                     

 Command line arguments: loader.efi                                           
 EFI version: 2.05                                                             
 EFI Firmware: Das U-boot (rev 0.00)                                           
 Console: efi (0)                                                             
 Load Path: \efi\boot\bootaa64.efi  tb                                         
 Load Device: UNKNOWN(0001,0004)                                               
rying ESP: UNKNOWN(0001,0004)        boot/bootaa64.efi                         
etting currdev to disk0:                                                       
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=62333945/size=8 status=7                           
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=623339450size=8 status=7                           
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=62333945csize=8 status=7                           
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=62333945 size=8 status=7                           
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=62333945 size=8 status=7                           
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=62333945 size=8 status=7                           
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=62333945 size=8 status=7                           
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=62333945 size=8 status=7                           
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=62333945 size=8 status=7                           
tartup error in /boot/lua/loader.lua:                                           
UA ERROR: cannot open /boot/lua/loader.lua:bno such file or directory.         
                                          b                                   
fipart_readwrite: rw=1, blk=62333945 size=8bstatus=7                           
fipart_readwrite: rw=1,2blk=62333945msize=8bstatus=7                           
MMC: block number 0x3b72401 exceeds max(0x3b72400)                             
MMC: block number 0x3b72401 exceeds max(0x3b72400)                             
MMC: block number 0x3b72401 exceeds max(0x3b72400)                             
MMC: block number 0x3b72401 exceeds max(0x3b72400)                             
MMC: block number 0x3b72401 exceeds max(0x3b72400)                             
MMC: block number 0x3b72401 exceeds max(0x3b72400)                             
MMC: block number 0x3b72401 exceeds max(0x3b72400)                             
MMC: block number 0x3b72401 exceeds max(0x3b72400)                             
MMC: block number 0x3b72401 exceeds max(0x3b72400)                             
an't load 'kernel'     2            m      b                                   
                      2            m      b                                   
ype '?' for a list of commands, 'help' for more detailed help.                 
K lsdev                                                                         
isk devices:                                                                   
  disk0:    62333953 X 512 blocks (removable)                                 
    disk0s1: DOS/Windows                                                       
    disk0s2: FreeBSD                                                           
      disk0s2a: FreeBSD UFS                                                   
ttp: (unknown)                                                                 
et devices:                                                                     
  net0:                                                                       
K boot disk0s2:/boot/kernel/kernel                                             
isk0s2:/boot/kernel/ker2el text=0x953d8c data=0x194c50+0x778494
syms=[0x8+0x13c
e8+0x8+0x1286e1]                                                               
sing DTB provided by EFI at 0x8200000.                                         
---<<BOOT>>---                                                                 
KDB: debugger backends: ddb                                                     
KDB: current backend: ddb                                                       
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.                                   
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994       
       The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.       
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.                   
FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT #4 14aef6dfca9-c262785(master)-dirty: Sun Sep 22
01:31:32 9
   root@generic:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm64.aarch64/sys/GENERIC arm64               
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM
8.0.)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.                   
VT: init without driver.                                                       
module firmware already present!                                               
Starting CPU 1 (1)                                                             
Starting CPU 2 (2)                                                             
Starting CPU 3 (3)                                                             
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs                             
arc4random: WARNING: initial seeding bypassed the cryptographic random
device b.
random: entropy device external interface                                       
MAP fbefc000 mode 2 pages 1                                                     
MAP fefa4000 mode 2 pages 1                                                     
kbd0 at kbdmux0                                                                 
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>                                           
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0                       
clk_fixed0: <Fixed clock> on ofwbus0                                           
rk_grf0: <RockChip General Register Files> mem 0xff100000-0xff100fff on
ofwbus0
rk3328_cru0: <Rockchip RK3328 Clock and Reset Unit> mem
0xff440000-0xff440fff o0
rk3328_cru0: cannot get parent at idx 6                                         
clk_fixed1: <Fixed clock> on ofwbus0                                           
regfix0: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0                                           
regfix1: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0                                           
regfix2: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0                                           
regfix3: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0                                           
simple_mfd0: <Simple MFD (Multi-Functions Device)> mem 0xff450000-0xff45ffff
on0
psci0: <ARM Power State Co-ordination Interface Driver> on ofwbus0             
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller> mem
0xff811000-0xff811fff,0xff812000-00
gic0: pn 0x2, arch 0x2, rev 0x1, implementer 0x43b irqs 160                     
rk_pinctrl0: <RockChip Pinctrl controller> on ofwbus0                           
gpio0: <RockChip GPIO Bank controller> mem 0xff210000-0xff2100ff irq 51 on
rk_p0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0                                               
gpio1: <RockChip GPIO Bank controller> mem 0xff220000-0xff2200ff irq 52 on
rk_p0
gpiobus1: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio1                                               
gpio2: <RockChip GPIO Bank controller> mem 0xff230000-0xff2300ff irq 53 on
rk_p0
gpiobus2: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio2                                               
gpio3: <RockChip GPIO Bank controller> mem 0xff240000-0xff2400ff irq 54 on
rk_p0
gpiobus3: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio3                                               
rk_i2c0: <RockChip I2C> mem 0xff160000-0xff160fff irq 16 on ofwbus0             
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on rk_i2c0                                               
rk805_pmu0: <RockChip RK805 PMIC> at addr 0x30 irq 55 on iicbus0               
generic_timer0: <ARMv8 Generic Timer> irq 4,5,6,7 on ofwbus0                   
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000         
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000         
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0                                 
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0                                           
cpufreq_dt0: <Generic cpufreq driver> on cpu0                                   
cpu1: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0                                           
cpufreq_dt1: <Generic cpufreq driver> on cpu1                                   
cpu2: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0                                           
cpufreq_dt2: <Generic cpufreq driver> on cpu2                                   
cpu3: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0                                           
cpufreq_dt3: <Generic cpufreq driver> on cpu3                                   
uart0: <16750 or compatible> mem 0xff130000-0xff1300ff irq 14 on ofwbus0       
uart0: console (-1,n,8,1)                                                       
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0                                             
rockchip_dwmmc0: <Synopsys DesignWare Mobile Storage Host Controller
(RockChip)0
rockchip_dwmmc0: Hardware version ID is 270a                                   
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on rockchip_dwmmc0                                           
rockchip_dwmmc1: <Synopsys DesignWare Mobile Storage Host Controller
(RockChip)0
rockchip_dwmmc1: Hardware version ID is 270a                                   
mmc1: <MMC/SD bus> on rockchip_dwmmc1                                           
dwc0: <Rockchip Gigabit Ethernet Controller> mem 0xff540000-0xff54ffff irq
43 o0
miibus0: <MII bus> on dwc0                                                     
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0     
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX,
1000baseT-FDX, o
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0     
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX,
1000baseT-FDX, o
dwc0: Ethernet address: 32:d3:b2:c6:ff:d0                                       
dwcotg0: <DWC OTG 2.0 integrated USB controller> mem 0xff580000-0xff5bffff
irq 0
usbus0 on dwcotg0                                                               
ohci0: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0xff5d0000-0xff5dffff irq 47 on ofwbus0   
usbus1 on ohci0                                                                 
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0                                             
gpioc1: <GPIO controller> on gpio1                                             
gpioc2: <GPIO controller> on gpio2                                             
gpioc3: <GPIO controller> on gpio3                                             
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>                                                 
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec                                             
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0                                             
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0                                             
ugen0.1: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB> at usbus0                                       
uhub0 on usbus0                                                                 
uhub0: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0       
ugen1.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus1                                     
uhub1 on usbus1                                                                 
uhub1: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1     
mmcsd0: 32GB <SDHC SM32G 8.0 SN 6C99163C MFG 04/2019 by 3 SD> at mmc0
50.0MHz/4k
mmc1: No compatible cards found on bus                                         
Release APs...done                                                             
CPU  0: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  0                                       
Instruction Set Attributes 0 = <CRC32,SHA2,SHA1,AES+PMULL>                     
Instruction Set Attributes 1 = <>                                             
        Processor Features 0 = <AdvSIMD,Float,EL3 32,EL2 32,EL1 32,EL0 32>     
        Processor Features 1 = <0>                                             
     Memory Model Features 0 = <4k Granule,64k Granule,S/NS
Mem,MixedEndian,16>
     Memory Model Features 1 = <>                                             
     Memory Model Features 2 = <32b CCIDX,48b VA>                             
            Debug Features 0 = <2 CTX Breakpoints,4 Watchpoints,6
Breakpoints,>
            Debug Features 1 = <0>                                             
        Auxiliary Features 0 = <0>                                             
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs [rw]...                           
        Auxiliary Features 1 = <0>                                             
CPU  1: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  1                                       
CPU  2: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  2                                       
CPU  3: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  3                                       
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.                   
Warning: no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set
accurately
uhub1: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered                                   
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered                                   
Setting hostuuid: 37316433-3437-3062-3162-313663326400.                         
Setting hostid: 0x9163075c.                                                     
No suitable dump device was found.                                             
Starting file system checks:                                                   
/dev/ufs/rootfs: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS                             
/dev/ufs/rootfs: clean, 2040734 free (1478 frags, 254907 blocks, 0.0%
fragmenta)
Mounting local filesystems:.                                                   
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib
/usr/local/lib/b
random: unblocking device.                                                     
Setting hostname: generic.                                                     
Setting up harvesting:
[UMA],[FS_ATIME],SWI,INTERRUPT,NET_NG,[NET_ETHER],NET_TUD
Feeding entropy: .                                                             
lo0: link state changed to UP                                                   
dwc0: link state changed to DOWN                                               
Starting Network: lo0 dwc0.                                                     
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384               
       options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>         
       inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128                                                 
       inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2                             
       inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000                                       
       groups: lo                                                             
       nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>                               
dwc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500     
       options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>                                       
       ether 32:d3:b2:c6:ff:d0                                                 
       media: Ethernet autoselect (none)                                       
       status: no carrier                                                     
       nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>                   
Starting devd.                                                                 
dwc0: link state changed to UP                                                 
Starting dhclient.                                                             
DHCPREQUEST on dwc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67                                 
DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1                                                       
bound to 192.168.1.54 -- renewal in 43200 seconds.                             
add host 127.0.0.1: gateway lo0 fib 0: route already in table                   
add host ::1: gateway lo0 fib 0: route already in table                         
add net fe80::: gateway ::1                                                     
add net ff02::: gateway ::1                                                     
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1                                             
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1                                                 
Creating and/or trimming log files.                                             
Starting syslogd.                                                               
Clearing /tmp (X related).                                                     
Updating motd:.                                                                 
Mounting late filesystems:.                                                     
Performing sanity check on sshd configuration.                                 
Starting sshd.                                                                 
Starting cron.                                                                 
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.                           

Sun Sep 22 20:32:29 UTC 2019                                                   

FreeBSD/arm64 (generic) (ttyu0)                                                 

login: root                                                                     
Password:                                                                       
Sep 22 20:32:35 generic login[939]: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyu0                 
Last login: Sun Sep 22 20:31:54 from klss-mbp                                   
FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT (GENERIC) #4 14aef6dfca9-c262785(master)-dirty: Sun Sep
229

Welcome to FreeBSD!                                                             

Release Notes, Errata: https://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/                       
Security Advisories:   https://www.FreeBSD.org/security/                       
FreeBSD Handbook:      https://www.FreeBSD.org/handbook/                       
FreeBSD FAQ:           https://www.FreeBSD.org/faq/                             
Questions List:
https://lists.FreeBSD.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-questions/   
FreeBSD Forums:        https://forums.FreeBSD.org/                             

Documents installed with the system are in the /usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/   
directory, or can be installed later with:  pkg install en-freebsd-doc         
For other languages, replace "en" with a language code like de or fr.           

Show the version of FreeBSD installed:  freebsd-version ; uname -a             
Please include that output and any error messages when posting questions.       
Introduction to manual pages:  man man                                         
FreeBSD directory layout:      man hier                                         

Edit /etc/motd.template to change this login announcement.
--
```


----------



## OldMonster (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello!
What image did you use?
Or - how did you assemble your image? (Could you post the detailed instructions?)
And, as far as I can see - usb3.0 did not start?
I don’t understand English well (this is my apology), but I saw your message and bought rock64 for myself - I want to build a mail server on it. I have it now on rpi3, but rock64 has a separate ethernet and usb3 chip - it will work faster. And yes - RAM more.  PSB is interesting, but so far I have not been able to run anything on it from freebsd.

thanks google translate : / ( sarcasm)


----------



## ucomp (Oct 30, 2019)

OldMonster said:


> ..
> What image did you use?
> ..


FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-arm64-aarch64-20191025-r354057-memstick.img
as far as I remember


----------



## OldMonster (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello!
Hmm ...
you point to the October image, although your message is September ... (Back to The Future, Doc?)
Okay.
I downloaded the specified image, uploaded it to the microsd.
Nothing happens - there is no boot. Absolutelly.
The board is working, the debug port is connected correctly - I checked this on the Linux img for this SoC from official site.
However, in your listing, I see line 
	
	



```
U-Boot SPL 2017.09-rockchip-ayufan-1065-g95f6152134
```
.
It looks like you were modifying the standard image using ayufan files.
Could you tell me: what files did you use and the procedure?
Thanks for fast answer!

P.S. It’s unfortunate that only  not a many smart people (few people?) work for porting freebsd to SoC ... But it’s great that at least someone does this!


----------



## ucomp (Oct 31, 2019)

OldMonster said:


> (Back to The Future, Doc?)


Marty,
FreeBSD calls that MFC ..


OldMonster said:


> It looks like you were modifying the standard image


it looks like the SPI was flashed

Best Regards
Doc


----------



## outpaddling (Jun 16, 2021)

FYI, I wrote up a getting started guide for those new to FreeBSD on SBCs:

https://github.com/outpaddling/desktop-installer/blob/master/rock64.md

Feel free to suggest improvements.


----------

